# Kiko buck



## jeffbell (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry I didn't mean to make two different posts


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ooooh love the horns.


----------



## jeffbell (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## jeffbell (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you, I like the look of the Kiko horns too. Only bad thing is I cant get his head thru my hoof trimming stand because his horns are to wide but I can hold him down and trim his feet


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

NICE...like him!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

pretty boy! he's so fluffy!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful horn set!


----------

